# excellent service



## stylus187 (Jul 8, 2010)

I recommend ordering from sponsor. I have no affiliation with this company. I ordered some bac water from them as well as ghrp-2, ghrp-6, and grf1-29. When my order arrived it came with bac water with sodium chloride. This was my fault, not the companys fault. The service was so excellent and professional, They mailed me out bac water 9%, free of charge. I will use them in the future, and def recommend to all in this community.  Stylus187


----------

